# PPG paint quality



## bevo1956 (Aug 13, 2012)

if so how bout Speedhide?


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

What do you want to know? I used it alot about 5 years ago, I really liked the flow and leveling and it covered nice. Haven't used it lately, its probably been reformulated to crap now!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

For a long, long time 6-2 was our go-to GWB primer, 6-90 for trim, and 6-411 for latex eggshell. The only place that now sells PPG in our area doesn't carry any of those, so I'm not sure about current formulations.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

Okay. I have very limited experience with it, but have used it in the last three weeks. On a charity job. Covered okay. Only okay. I would equate it to around promar 400. It is a little stringy, but not terrible to work with. I used an egg, and get it OTD for 16.75 a gallon. At that price, it's not bad. 

I'm getting wall hide for around 5 bucks more a gallon. Between the two, I'd take the wall hide every day. It covered as well as anything in the under 25 price point, and I really really like the dried finish. It's what I'm using on economy jobs now. I know that you really don't save money on paint, but some customers don't get that, and insist on the cheapest I'll use. That's about it. 

I'm getting PM 200 at two bucks more a gallon, and I'm using the wall hide. I'd take it over either PM. very low odor as well.


----------



## GoTime (Jul 2, 2013)

I use the Speedhide Pro EV at an apartment community I paint for. Didn't like it at first, but I tried adding some XIM extender and that helped quite a bit for brush work. If you are spraying, clean your filters more often.

Coverage is pretty dang good for cheap paint. Kilz flashes pretty bad through it even after a couple of coats.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Switch to Manor Hall, it is way better than speedhide


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Switch to Manor Hall, it is way better than speedhide



Chrisn, have you used the pure performance?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Switch to Manor Hall, it is way better than speedhide


Manor hall is too thin. I can piss on behr ultra and still works wonders but the VOC's go up.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Manor hall is too thin. I can piss on behr ultra and still works wonders but the VOC's go up.


On or in? I prefer pissing on behr. :whistling2: :jester:


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Speed-hide cross over is promar 200 pro/ev is like 400, use it all everyday for a maintenance painting doesn't spray like most cheap paints do while rolling. 

Sent from my HTC One using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

capn26 said:


> Chrisn, have you used the pure performance?


yes, it's ok, a step up from speed hide, I believe, but I still use Manor Hall almost every day, thin or pissed in or on, whatever:whistling2:


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

I've been pretty impressed so far with ppg. It's really priced right here. I want to give the timeless a try on my next exterior.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Gough said:


> For a long, long time 6-2 was our go-to GWB primer, 6-90 for trim, and 6-411 for latex eggshell. The only place that now sells PPG in our area doesn't carry any of those, so I'm not sure about current formulations.


Are you a contractor or a indep retailer?


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Switch to Manor Hall, it is way better than speedhide


Yup! Manor Hall works for me.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

So what are the differences between speed hide and hi hide


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ElTacoPaco said:


> So what are the differences between speed hide and hi hide[/QUOTE]
> 
> :blink: what's that??


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

chrisn said:


> ElTacoPaco said:
> 
> 
> > So what are the differences between speed hide and hi hide[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> So what are the differences between speed hide and hi hide


Porter Hi hide is the same thing as PPG Wallhide (and Menard's Pittsburgh Grand Distinction Fyi.) It is a step up from Speedhide and is sometimes sold as a low end retail line. You should be able to sell Hi-hide very competitively against Pitts Grand Distinction.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> Porter Hi hide is the same thing as PPG Wallhide (and Menard's Pittsburgh Grand Distinction Fyi.) It is a step up from Speedhide and is sometimes sold as a low end retail line. You should be able to sell Hi-hide very competitively against Pitts Grand Distinction.


Pac i can sell any PPG product that they make except their vehicle coatings


----------



## NotAChemist (Jan 23, 2016)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Pac i can sell any PPG product that they make except their vehicle coatings


You _definitely_ can't sell any PPG product they make; maybe you can sell all the ones they sell retail. A huge portion of PPG's coatings are sold direct to product manufacturers (think windows and doors, machinery, all kinds of stuff). They're by far the largest coatings manufacturer in the world, and only a slice of that pie is what you see as a retail product.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

NotAChemist said:


> You _definitely_ can't sell any PPG product they make; maybe you can sell all the ones they sell retail. A huge portion of PPG's coatings are sold direct to product manufacturers (think windows and doors, machinery, all kinds of stuff). They're by far the largest coatings manufacturer in the world, and only a slice of that pie is what you see as a retail product.


I know Akzo Nobel use to be the largest, has PPG taken the top spot now?


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PRC said:


> I know Akzo Nobel use to be the largest, has PPG taken the top spot now?


They bought them


----------



## Jazz_Painter (Feb 22, 2015)

I used to have good feelings about Pure Performance, but last time I used it, I had it colored with Decorators White (CC-20) which usually covers well in 2 coats and it took a ridiculous amount of coats to cover, it was pretty bad (at least 5 coats). Since then, I choose not to save money on paint anymore.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PRC said:


> I know Akzo Nobel use to be the largest, has PPG taken the top spot now?


PPG bought the North American part of Akzo Nobel. They are as of right now the largest paint company in the world. 

And I believe ElTacopaco is refereeing to the PPG architectural division. Unless he can buy protective coatings for eyeglasses!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Are you a contractor or a indep retailer?


Contractor.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I am surprised that more people are not using PPG Ultra hide. Its not a no VOC but is a low VOC. It covers a lot better then the speed hide and is priced right for any commercial or rental work. For the high end stuff I like the Pittsburgh premium ceiling (flat) combined with Manor Hall (eggshell). Though for all my trim and doors I use BM Regal select semi.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Boco said:


> I am surprised that more people are not using PPG Ultra hide. Its not a no VOC but is a low VOC. It covers a lot better then the speed hide and is priced right for any commercial or rental work. For the high end stuff I like the Pittsburgh premium ceiling (flat) combined with Manor Hall (eggshell). Though for all my trim and doors I use BM Regal select semi.


That only comes in flat correct. And whats is your pricing that you get? Dont see that product much in GA? Also PAC would this be vinyl flat re labeled


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

What is el taco paco?
Just curious 


Also can some one tell me if their gold label ceiling paint is good ?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Ultra hide 150 comes in flat, low sheen eggshell, eggshell, and semi. I get a better deal when purchasing it in 5s for $80. Singles are a few bucks more. My only complaint would be every so often it gets stringy around the top of cans and needs to be strained. On the plus side it covers and doesn't splatter when rolling with a 9" or even an 18". Good bang for the buck. I would compare it to BM ultra spec.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Phinnster said:


> What is el taco paco?
> Just curious
> 
> 
> Also can some one tell me if their gold label ceiling paint is good ?


 Pittsburgh premium ceiling paint is the bomb. For my repaints its one shot, one kill. I get it at $24 per gal.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Phinnster said:


> What is el taco paco?
> Just curious
> 
> 
> Also can some one tell me if their gold label ceiling paint is good ?


It's all I use, the blue label is ok but it splatters a lot


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Ultrahide 150 is a Glidden paint line although it may be re-labelled as a PPG product now so they can try to trick people into thinking it isn't the same Ultrahide 150 you can buy at Home Depot for $10 a gallon.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Phinnster said:


> What is el taco paco?
> Just curious
> 
> 
> Also can some one tell me if their gold label ceiling paint is good ?


It is simply a username 
Example Hannah Banana


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Phinnster said:


> What is el taco paco?
> Just curious
> 
> 
> Also can some one tell me if their gold label ceiling paint is good ?


El taco paco literally translates to "The taco from France" or "the french taco".


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> El taco paco literally translates to "The taco from France" or "the french taco".


Actually it is just the taco named paco


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

PACman said:


> Ultrahide 150 is a Glidden paint line although it may be re-labelled as a PPG product now so they can try to trick people into thinking it isn't the same Ultrahide 150 you can buy at Home Depot for $10 a gallon.


 At PPG its still labeled Glidden but is actually ultra hide 250. At least that's what the can says this week.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Actually it is just the taco named paco


But, the name Paco is slang for someone who comes from France. In Spain anyway.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Boco said:


> At PPG its still labeled Glidden but is actually ultra hide 250. At least that's what the can says this week.


Ultrahide 250 is a grade higher then 150. Could be PPG or Porter next week so who knows.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

If PPG doesn't change the Glidden formulas:
Ultra Hide 150 is dead flat and great for ceilings. 350 flat is a nice wall paint. 
350 Semigloss is my favorite for trim. Lifemaster was my go to paint in the eggshell but I hear it is being discontinued. Do yourself a favor and strain all of them.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> Ultrahide 250 is a grade higher then 150. Could be PPG or Porter next week so who knows.


Paco is q nickname for people named Francisco but thats not my name


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Started a new one...


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I had to laugh. Went and picked up a gal of Ultra hide 250 and they changed to label to the new PPG colors. Still labeled as Glidden


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

playedout6 said:


> Started a new one...


New what?


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Boco said:


> I had to laugh. Went and picked up a gal of Ultra hide 250 and they changed to label to the new PPG colors. Still labeled as Glidden


What do you mean to PPG colors


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

What's a good PPG wall paint (interior eggshell) in the $35 area? I know everyone's prices vary, but…ballpark. Going to check out their gold label ceiling paint for a job Friday and might as well try some of their wall paint. I assume Manor Hall is well above $35, no?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> What's a good PPG wall paint (interior eggshell) in the $35 area? I know everyone's prices vary, but…ballpark. Going to check out their gold label ceiling paint for a job Friday and might as well try some of their wall paint. I assume Manor Hall is well above $35, no?


As you said everyone's prices vary but I get Manor hall for $24-27 and we're a small business.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

PRC said:


> As you said everyone's prices vary but I get Manor hall for $24-27 and we're a small business.


That's a great price. I wish I could get it for that.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

804 Paint said:


> What's a good PPG wall paint (interior eggshell) in the $35 area? I know everyone's prices vary, but…ballpark. Going to check out their gold label ceiling paint for a job Friday and might as well try some of their wall paint. I assume Manor Hall is well above $35, no?[/QUOTE]
> 
> it's about $37 here


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Its $36 here. They charge me a little more for dark bases. 
Around $32 for pure performance.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PRC said:


> As you said everyone's prices vary but I get Manor hall for $24-27 and we're a small business.


That price reeks of desperation! Take advantage of it!


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Yikes I got it for $23 this morning. And I have only purchased a dozen or less gallons of paint from PPG. No complaints here!

Also I asked about the gold label ceiling paint I've heard so much about here and they had no idea what I was talking about. They sold me some stuff called Wall Supreme ceiling and wall paint for $13.50. Not sure I'll use it...is there any feedback on this stuff? The only other option they had was Contractor's something or other.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

chrisn said:


> 804 Paint said:
> 
> 
> > What's a good PPG wall paint (interior eggshell) in the $35 area? I know everyone's prices vary, but…ballpark. Going to check out their gold label ceiling paint for a job Friday and might as well try some of their wall paint. I assume Manor Hall is well above $35, no?[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------

